# The Ultimate Halloween Party Planning Guide



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Cool! Thanks for the thorough guide!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Great work wicked! I love the pictures you selected to go with each section. lol


----------



## Vince (Aug 30, 2011)

Fantastic guide! I think you covered all the bases of an amazing Halloween party. Thank you.

I'll be anxiously waiting my invite.


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD (Aug 27, 2011)

ChrisW said:


> Cool! Thanks for the thorough guide!


Thanks for the encouraging words!


Tannasgach said:


> Great work wicked! I love the pictures you selected to go with each section. lol


I am glad you appreciated that. I always like a bit of whimsy in my work!


Vince said:


> Fantastic guide! I think you covered all the bases of an amazing Halloween party. Thank you.
> 
> I'll be anxiously waiting my invite.


Absolutely


----------

